#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υγιεινή και Ασφάλεια >  > > >  >  >  Προσόντα για τεχνικό ασφαλείας σε αθλητικό κέντρο

## pan1891

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Πρόκειται για θέση τεχνικού ασφαλείας σε Αθλητικό Κέντρο. Είμαι αρχιτέκτονας μηχανικός. Θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω αν απαιτείται σεμινάριο επιμόρφωσης ή αρκεί η εμπειρία μου (27 έτη)?

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί δεν θέτεις το ερώτημα κατευθείαν στον αρμόδιο φορέα, δηλαδή το Σ.ΕΠ.Ε.;
Το email τους είναι το: helpdesk@sepenet.gr

----------

